# Feel-Good Music



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hmm... I'm kind-of confused... what decides if music is feel-good music? I listen to all kinds of stuff when I feel good... and I listen to all kinds of stuff when I feel bad. Some of it is the same.*


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

BadWolf said:


> *Hmm... I'm kind-of confused... what decides if music is feel-good music? I listen to all kinds of stuff when I feel good... and I listen to all kinds of stuff when I feel bad. Some of it is the same.*


Not to mention, what feels good to one person may feel bad to someone else.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Avril Lavigne-He wasn't.
I love it every time I listen to that song! It's really catchy to me. Love the music video as well...


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Beloved said:


> Not to mention, what feels good to one person may feel bad to someone else.





StarryNights said:


> Highly Subjective.


Feel-Good as in when you're feeling down you listen to it to feel better.roud:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hmm... I should just list my playlist. I don't really have feel good, and feel bad music. I have music.
*


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Aevis (May 13, 2009)

Van Halen. ^^ About every song they have made.

_Oh, here we go! Yeah yeah

Yesterday, I saw my love light shine
Straight ahead in front of me
You never really know 
When love'll come or go
But yesterday I was alone
Suddenly I walked you home
I never really knew 
What love could make me do_


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

This one is awesome.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Ou baby. I feel right ! The music sounds better with you ! I love that song! roud:


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Ah, for me it is this one currently
YouTube - Nelly ft. Justin Timberlake - Work It (AC/DC Remix)

Are you getting sick of it yet? It's even on my profile =P


----------



## Jeff05 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## gwennylou (Jun 19, 2009)

The most upbeat and positive song, EVER.


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

This might need some explaining since those two songs aren't particularly happy or anything of that sort..it's simply that my mother used to play them on her guitar when I was a kid...and despite their lyrics they always had a sort of soothing atmosphere..dunno..oh well as ~Rosa pointed out feel-good music is highly subjective.


----------



## CrimsonWing (Jun 23, 2009)

i love this one


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

http://www.fileden.com/files/2009/3/13/2362475/02-Shinjuku Inn.mp3


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

Thread needs to be brought back to life.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Not sure if this could be classed as feel good...


----------

